# Suche bestimmte Lüsterklemmen



## jojo2 (20 April 2019)

Hallo,

ich suche die im Bild befindlichen Lüsterklemmen. Die gab es früher bei Knauber. Jetzt leider nicht mehr 

Ich benötige genau diesen Typ, es dient bei mir nicht als Lüsterklemme, sondern als Grundlage hierfür: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk0DKGr7S8M

Ist für die Seilklemme nötig.




Kann mir jemand von euch evtl. mit den Klemmen aushelfen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 April 2019)

Was ist denn an diesen Lüsterklemmen das Besondere? Die gibt es doch in jeden Sonderpostenmarkt? Oder ist es die exakte Form der Metallteile?


----------



## jojo2 (20 April 2019)

Genau, es ist die exate form des Metallteils. Der Rest ist dann eh Ausschuss.


----------



## Grisu122 (20 April 2019)

Wenn ich nicht vergesse schau ich dir Dienstag mal nach ob wir sowas haben. Lg

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 April 2019)

Das Modell der Seilbahn ist ja mal richtig klasse, gefällt mir.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 April 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das Modell der Seilbahn ist ja mal richtig klasse, gefällt mir.



Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Hesse (20 April 2019)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich suche die im Bild befindlichen Lüsterklemmen.


ist das eine 16 qmm ?


----------



## jojo2 (21 April 2019)

Danke für die Blumen 

Ja ist eine 16mm² Klemme für 4mm Seil gut geeignet


----------



## Hesse (22 April 2019)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ja ist eine 16mm² Klemme für 4mm Seil gut geeignet



  Ok,

  dann musst du wohl genauer werden ….


> >Genau, es ist die exate form des Metallteils.


  1. Was ist für dich genau bzw. exakt?
  Evtl. mal mit Maßen ….
  2. Von wieviel Stück „träumst“ du denn so ?


----------



## gravieren (23 April 2019)

https://www.amazon.de/Lüsterklemme-12-Polig-Bis-Qmm/dp/B00A6AFOXM


----------



## jojo2 (25 April 2019)

Danke für eure Unterstützung, habe jetzt noch einen größeren Restposten der Klemmen bekommen.


----------

